# Can I use DAS Modelling clay to fill the pieces?



## Josh Yii (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm planning to get into puzzle modding and I'm wondering if I can use DAS Modelling clay to fill those pieces. Apoxie scuplt and Milliput are quite expensive and hard to get in my area.


----------

